# Cedar Key - recommendations



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

ENP/ Flamingo should be on your bucket list, as well as Chocko/ Everglades City. My wife likes to take the skiff over to Boca Grande for a few days every couple years. I'm in east central FL ( south Brevard)


----------



## 25stampede (Dec 1, 2015)

I am a light tackle/fly guide in this area. you can find my website in my profile


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

The ramp just off the highway is the FWC ramp. It's free, but gnarly. Steep, tide gets totally blown out, no where to really tie up, barnacles everywhere. I've launched gheenoes and duck boats and whatnot in there but would exercise caution if launching anything pretty from that ramp. It's also one, single lane ramp with sparse parking. It will give you direct access to fish inside cedar key where there are tons of oysters/shell and mud. 

The main ramp out near the restaurants is $16 I believe but has a bathroom/parking and a ton of launching lanes. There's actually two ramps there; one "outside" usually for larger vessels that gets a bit more hectic during rush hour, and one inside for smaller boats with plenty of floating dock tie-ups. The inside ramp also gets the tide blown out sometimes. Cedar Key in general is susceptible to low water and negative low tides.

The islands outside of cedar key are basically connected by one huge grass flat with a few channels and valleys running through them. Ton of areas to explore. I like being able to fish inside on mud and outside on grass within a short boat trip. Spring can offer some good variety out on the flats as well - Cobia swimming up on the deeper edges of the flats is pretty common.


----------



## Backlasher (May 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the great info.

I have spent quite a bit of time on the water in Florida Bay - many trips to the backcountry as well as offshore out of Islamorada as well as a couple of camping/boating trips to Flamingo (fishing both inside and outside of Flamingo. Haven't made a trip (with the boat) to Choko but definitely on the list.

Will head back to Cedar Key soon and go exploring.

Thanks again!


----------



## barnburner4444 (Oct 25, 2021)

I went over a few years ago for "babymoon"and was boat less with a 8 month preggo wife so hired a guide. We fished with Steven Keith and crushed reds on flats and triple tail on crab pots. I mean crushed. Seems most the restaurants offered to cook catch. Would 100% recommend him if only to learn the area some. 

Super nice guy, still keep up with him actually


----------

